# Awesome Supper



## BigGameHunter (Jun 11, 2013)

I just kingsforded 8 large chicken breasts with Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce.  Sweet corn on the cob and okra and squash caserole (oven).  Worked most of the day prepping this it was awesome.  Will take the rest to work with me in the am.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 11, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> I just kingsforded 8 large chicken breasts with Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce.  Sweet corn on the cob and okra and squash caserole (oven).  Worked most of the day prepping this it was awesome.  Will take the rest to work with me in the am.



I try not to leave left overs....but when I do.  its cuz I ment to make extra  

btw...like gk said his girls the best cook hes been with.   im the best cook my wifes been with.  I fucking love food.


----------



## bubbagump (Jun 11, 2013)

Hell yea.   I have chicken, Johnsonville beer brats and sweet potatoes on  the grill 3 days a week.   Once we get moved I'm ditching the crap grill and getting a smoker.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 11, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> I just kingsforded 8 large chicken breasts with Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce.  Sweet corn on the cob and okra and squash caserole (oven).  Worked most of the day prepping this it was awesome.  Will take the rest to work with me in the am.



It doesn't get any better than that kind of meal bro!!!  I love fried okra and fried squash.  and all that other good shit you mentioned lol.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 11, 2013)

Hell yes. Sweet Baby Rays is like a gift from the Gods.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 11, 2013)

Fried okra is comparable to sex.   Fuck, now I gotta have some


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm growing okra in my garden. How do you guys make it?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 11, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm growing okra in my garden. How do you guys make it?



no way you have a garden dude lol.  if you really do,  try frying it.  it's the bomb.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> no way you have a garden dude lol.  if you really do,  try frying it.  it's the bomb.



Yeah sorry. Allow me to correct the record. My fiance's garden that I do all the work in.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 12, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah sorry. Allow me to correct the record. My fiance's garden that I do all the work in.



that sounds about right.  the best way i've eaten it is rolled in corn meal and fried.  probably not the most healthy way to go about it but it sure is good.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 12, 2013)

I remember you saying you hated being outdoors.  I just couldn't picture your chunky ass out pouring sweat in a garden like some old timer.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 12, 2013)

You can bake it or boil it as well. (okra)


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 12, 2013)

fried okra is tits! If yah wanna be a fat boy chop some bacon in there with it omg alil balsamic vinegar reduction you will b in heaven 

O and I love me some Sweet baby ray's for sure!


----------



## Georgia (Jun 12, 2013)

Fried okra dipped in ranch? WOOO slap yer ma!


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 12, 2013)

^^^^^^^ what georgia said. Ive never tried fried okra. But anything dipped in ranch makes my tummy happy.


----------

